# Flushing and ph



## Hedons (Nov 13, 2006)

If I've changed out the nute solution in my reservior with straight H20, what is the purpose in adjusting the ph to the regular level?  It was my understanding that proper ph was necessary for nutrient uptake.  If there are no nutes, why adjust the ph?  

Thanks,
Hedons

PS - my tap water ph is 7.0 and I've adjusted it down to 5.8-6.0


----------



## HGB (Nov 13, 2006)

Hedons said:
			
		

> If I've changed out the nute solution in my reservior with straight H20, what is the purpose in adjusting the ph to the regular level?  It was my understanding that proper ph was necessary for nutrient uptake.  If there are no nutes, why adjust the ph?
> 
> Thanks,
> Hedons
> ...



for the micro elements that are available in your water  

:joint4:


----------



## KADE (Nov 14, 2006)

What he said ^^^  and because a acid or basic solution can kill plants.. or a person.


----------

